
Nintendo Fans Are Growing Up, But Nintendo Isn't - chewymouse
http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/nintendo-fans-are-growing-up-but-nintendo-isnt-and-it-could-cost-them-234
======
autoreleasepool
Splatoon was a really successful new IP by Nintendo. I know my little cousins
rave about it. They also love Pokemon just as much as I did in 1999. Which is
hilarious because everyone was __certain __it was just a weird fad ala beanie
babies. But nope, Nintendo knew how to roll with the inertia and the franchise
is bigger than ever. I think Nintendo is doing just fine. They 're definitely
a conservative company but they know what they're doing.

They've been in the gaming industry since the 19th Century.

------
Pxtl
As a parent who has the old nintendo gamer nostalgia, let me just say that I'm
quite happy that I can buy my son Mario Kart for the 3DS and not have to deal
with him asking what a "faggot" is.

Yes, Nintendo dragged their feet with online play and hasn't been as
adventurous as they could be, but I'm quite happy about how they've kept focus
on the fun and made an effort to keep the horrifying sides of gamer culture
out of their games.

~~~
dccoolgai
This. I loved Nintendo back in the day but even as a current gamer, I find the
fact that Nintendo stays focused on games just being "fun and beautiful"
provides an escapism mechanism that is difficult to find on other platforms. I
enjoy gaming on other platforms, but I find that doing so on a Nintendo system
generally has a better effect on my mood/etc.

------
carsongross
I can't comment on the marketing situation, but as a parent I'm very glad
there is a platform that is focused on fun and playability rather than
graphics performance.

I hope they are around for a very long time.

------
programminggeek
I'm glad Nintendo still exists. It allows me to buy games for my kids. If all
we had was Xbox and Playstation, the main source of kid friendly games would
be on mobile.

Yes I know Skylanders and Disney Infinity are huge, but I don't want to pay
more in plastic toys than I do for games and hardware.

~~~
Pxtl
The plastic toys were really just a way to sell DLC in toy stores since
children don't have credit-cards.

------
qwertyuiop924
Nintendo's is really the only platform worth buying anymore. Unless you want
to play Boodbourne. Other than that, a PC'll do fine.

------
grandalf
I think the smartest thing Nintendo could do would be to release all the old
games for IOS and Android...

For the majority of people who don't want to invest more than a few minutes in
a game before it becomes fun, 2D side-scrollers are a fantastic approach to
game design.

~~~
ItsDeathball
They'd have to do something like gate the games behind purchase of a phone-
compatible game controller.

2D side-scrollers are great pick-up-and-play short-term experiences, but they
are absolutely terrible to play on a touchscreen. Try the Sonic the Hedgehog
demo and see if you can stand it.

------
michaelbuddy
the last thing anyone should do, especially nintendo is take advice from a
writer of Vice.

